# Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???



## blacky2512 (23. April 2004)

Hallo Leute,ich bin neu hier und grüsse alle.Hoffentlich werdet ihr mich gut verstehen weil Deutsch nicht meine Mutter sprache ist.Ich komme aus Kroatien. Na gut,meine Frage an euch:Ich möchte neue angelgeräte kaufen und dachte mir an Shimano.Sind Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen? Genau gesagt was mich interesiert ist Shimano Tribal PLDL, 3,90, 2-teilig, 2 2/3 und was haltet ihr von Shimano Super Baitrunner 10 000 XTE Rolle? Härzlichen dank an alle die mir helfen können.


----------



## Steffen23769 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Hallo blacky2512,
herzlich willommen hier im Board, wirst Deinen Spaß hier haben, und Infos wirst Du bekommen bis zum Abwinken  In Sachen Karpfenangeln bin ich aber Kein Spezi, da wartest besser auf andere... 

Die Spinnruten von Shimano sind allerdings (Meiner meinung nach) ERSTE SAHNE!!! Wenn die Karpfenruten genauso gut sind, machst nix falsch!


----------



## blacky2512 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Erstmal Danke Steffen60431,bin mir ganz sicher das ich viel Spaß und Infos haben werde.
Na dann warte ich eben bis die anderen Jungs kommen vielleicht hat jemand schon solche Ruten bzw. Rollen.


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Normal sind die Shimano Ruten nicht so hoch angesehen in Karpfenanglerkreisen. obwohl ich jetzt zugeben muss die Tribal noch nie in der Hand gehabt zu haben. Es sind zwar auch sehr schöne Ruten, aber im Karpfenbereich gibts einfach ne ganze Menge bessere.

Schau Dir doch mal die Greys Prodigy an, falls Du Die Gelegenheit hast (ab 150€) oder die Greys X-Flite (ab 250€)
Alternativ Nash Hooligan oder Pursuit, Daiwa Powermesh, die teureren Fox,...

Und wenn Du richtig viel Geld opfern willst, dann solltest Du eher bei Century, Harrison, Simpsons of Turnford, Hutchinson, Bruce Ashby, Bruce&Walker... schauen

Von der 10000XTE halte ich auch nicht allzuviel. Die Spule hat einen Geringen Durchmesser (wirft nicht so doll, spult weniger schnell und verdrallt die schnur mehr) und die Doppelkurbel erfordert viel Kraft beim Kurbeln. Die Stabilste ist es auch nicht. 2 Bekannte haben/hatten sie, beide nicht sonderlich zufrieden. Wenn irgendwie erschwinglich, such Dir ne Big BTR LC, ansonsten besser ne US-BTR.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (24. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Ich persönlich hab ne relativ hohe Meinung von SHIMANO-Ruten...

Allerdings nur von den teuren Modellen, insbesondere die Diaflash find ich richtig gut *träum*

Als Rolle kann ich nachwievor nur die DAIWA Emblems empfehlen, die sind in der Preisklasse unschlagbar, zu dem Preis wirst du nichts besseres finden.


----------



## eggert (24. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Hallo, #h 
Ich angle seit 1997 nur mit Shimano Ruten und ich kan über diese Ruten nichts schlechtes sagen. #: 
Mir persönlich ist aufgefallen das manch hangebaute Rute für viel Geld schlechter verarbeitet ist als die Shimano Ruten von der Stange.

 :z GRUSS Eggert :z


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

@eggert:
so geht mir das mit den Shimano Spinnruten, die Karpfenruten kenn ich wie gesagt nicht, nur die Matchruten hab ich schon gefischt (ältere Modelle) die waren auch super


----------



## marc77 (24. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Hallo
Ich kann über Shimano Ruten im allgemeinen nichts negatives sagen. Ich persönlich habe allerdings nur eine Spinnrute von Shimano. Wenn ich mir die Ruten von Shimano im Laden aber so anschaue fällt mir vorallem die gute Verarbeitung aller Modelle, auch bei den billigen, auf. 
Bei der Rolle kann ich Geraetefetischist nur zustimmen, mit ner US-BTR liegt man nie verkehrt.


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Stimmt mit den preisgünstigen Ruten!! Die haben dann zwar öfters Keine SIC Ringe sind dafür aber anständig verarbeitet!!

Lieber Gute Hardloyringe gut verarbeitet als billige SIC Ringe schlecht verarbeitet!!!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (24. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*



> Lieber Gute Hardloyringe gut verarbeitet als billige SIC Ringe schlecht verarbeitet


Bei Den Ringen geb uch Dir uneingeschränkt Rcht, Die Verarbeitung sollte auch o.k. sein, obwohl ne Wicklung überlackieren kein akt ist. Nur wenn der Blank nicht so pralle ist, nützen auch die besten Ringe und die Perfekteste Verarbeitung nichts.

Und da gibts fürs selbe Geld einfach bessere. Die Angefragte Shimano liegt bei über 240€. Ne Tribal PLDL in 3,9m gibts nicht, ich bin also von der LCLDL ausgegangen. (Wobei die meisten von mit genannten auch perfekt verarbeitet sind.)

Shimano Spin- umd Matchruten sind ne ganz andere geschichte, da gibts wenig was entsprechend gut oder besser ist. Bei Karpfenruten gibts halt ne ganze latte englischer Nobelhersteller, die da einfach noch ne ecke mehr können haben. Schlecht sind die Shimano Karpfenruten auch nicht. Aber "Das Bessere ist des Guten feind"

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Steffen23769 (24. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

@Holger:
Wie immer gut auf den Punkt gebracht 

Wie gesagt, ich bin Karpfenrutenmäßig nicht so der Crack, bin ja eher der "Schleienfetischist" was Friedfische angeht und da bin ich mit ner Matchrute supergut bedient, obwohl ich für sehr "krautige" Gewässer noch eine Shakespeare Specialist Float habe, die Kostete glaub ich 60€ und ist "anständig" verarbeitet, kein Leichtgewicht aber das ist beim Schleienangeln ja eher zweitrangig, und mit ner kleinen Baitrunner AERO 5000RE bestückt (der Karpfenangler wird aufschreien bei der Rolle ) ist sie sehr gut ausbalanciert!

Die AERO Baitrunner hab ich mal für 20EURO bei ebay geschossen, dafür is' sie gut genug


----------



## Lenzibald (24. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Servus. Ich würde mal behaupten das Shimano auch gute Ruten baut. Im Endefekt treibt der Markenwahn auch bei der Anglerei sein Unwesen. Die Rute wo einer sagt die ist super ist fürn anderen mist. Also was solls ich sag immer Rute in die Hand nehmen eventuell Rolle mit schnur drauf und mal bischen getestet beim Händler. Wenn ich mir ne Rute Kauf hab ich immer ne Rolle mit Schnur dabei dann kann er nicht sagen das ist zuviel Aufwand extra ne Rolle mit Schnur zu bespulen wegen nem Test. Ich hab ne shimano Catana Match mit 4,5m und fische echt gerne mit der Rute weils mir einfach liegt.


----------



## blacky2512 (24. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Danke Jungs,ich habe sehr viele interessante Antworten gesehen und wen noch jemand was gutes weisst dan bitte nichts wie schreiben.Gruß an alle.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (24. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Was suchst du denn für Ruten??? 
Hab nämlich noch 2 Sportex Ruten, die aber relativ leicht sind und die ich gerne gegen nen Satz Weitwurfprügel tauschen würde.


----------



## Megarun (25. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Habe mir vor kurzem zwei "Ultimate" Novell in: 12"/2,75 lbs. zugelegt. (Stck. 95,- €) Dazu zwei Shimano 4500b Baitrunner, und 1000m Typ 16 Dyneema von Hemingway.

Dabei ist mir doch glatt mein Portemonnaie geplatzt.   

Ich kann keine Shimano-Ruten beurteilen, (hatte noch keine) aber die Rollen von denen sind doch ganz gut.  
Ich besitze auch Armalite Ruten. (CTP Carp 12" 2,5 lbs.)
Die pfeffern wie doof, im Drill aber, würde ich die Ultimate bevorzugen.
Tja, so hat eben jedes Teil: Vor, und Nachteile. 
Aber, mit einer Shimano Rute, machste garantiert nix falsch. (meine Meinung)
Zur 10000er: Ich persönlich würde mir die nicht zulegen. Da ist doch sone komische Doppelkurbel dran, die hat einfach kein Grip für Dicke zum drillen.
(Kann die Doppelkurbel/n nicht ab)    

Gruß...  #h


----------



## blacky2512 (25. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Jo Jungs die Antworten von Gerätefetischist und Megarun finde ich ganz interesant natürlich heisst es nicht das die anderen was schlestes geschrieben haben.Zum Carpcatcer2001: Ich suche zwei Karpfen Ruten,zweiteilige Steckruten und würde schon 250€ pro stück ausgeben, interesse habe ich an Shimano Tribal und Greys X-Flite(dachte ich mir).und Rollen habe ich an Shimano Baitrunner gedacht(auf jeden fall freilaufrollen)Für Rollen habe ich mir so um die 150€ pro stück vorgestellt!Oder gibt es was anderes interessanter für das Geld.


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (25. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Ich hab wiegsagt noch 2 Sportex Specimen Slim Line "rumstehen" ein 2000er und ein 2001er Modell mit 12" und 2,25 bis 2,5lbs (Sind aber Sportextypisch relativ kräftig) bei Interesse kannst auch Fotos bekommen.

Rollen hab ich keine mehr übrig, da ich meine Baitrunner noch zum Aal/Zanderangeln brauche und ansonsten auf die EMBLEMs schwöre. #6


----------



## blacky2512 (25. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Leider hab keine interesse,aber trotzdem danke für dein angebot Carpcatcher 2001.Ich werde warscheinlich Greys oder Shimano kaufen weil die hatte ich in der hand und liegen mir sehr gut.Für Rollen muss ich noch überlegen.#r


----------



## Geraetefetischist (25. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Wenn Du so schon 150€ für die Rolle einplanst, solltest Du Dir echt die Big Baitrunner LC mal ansehen. Ist zwar relativ schwer und gross, aber sie ist wirklich weit besser wie die XT und die US Baitrunner. Wirft weit besser, spult perfekt, sehr Stabil, sehr hohe einholgeschwindigkeit...

Ich hab für meine übrigens 156€ bezahlt. Sie waren aber auch schonmal für 131€ wo im Angebot. Gute Ladenpreise liegen bei 170.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## blacky2512 (26. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

#r Da hast du recht Holger auf jeden fall,aber es ist nur so Mann kauft sich sagen wir eine gute und superleichte Rute und dan hängt Mann eine kilo(790g) Rolle drauf,wie soll das aussehen?Auserdem bei meinem Händler soll die Baitrunner LC 227€ kosten!#r


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Moin Blacky,
Funktionieren muß es, nicht gut aussehen 

Nee mal im Ernst, das Gerätegewicht spielt doch beim Karpfenangeln nicht unbedingt so sehr die Hauptrolle, oder? Die Ruten "liegen eh meist rum"  Durchstöber doch mal das Internet nach nem Guten Preis für die LC, findet sich bestimmt was


----------



## blacky2512 (26. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Moin Steffen.Das mit dem aussehen meinte ich eigentlich mehr auf gewicht,aber wie du gesagt hast funktionieren muß es und das ist das wichtigste.Da muß ich noch sehen das ich sie unter 180€ bekomme.


----------



## Steffen23769 (26. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

@blacky:
Es kommt natürlich auch immer aufs Gewässer an in dem Du fischst, mir persönlich würden die relativ "Kleinen" US Baitrunner reichen, da ich hier an meinen Vereinsgewässern keine großen Wurfweiten zu überbrücken habe, wenn Du aber regelmäßig über 80m Werfen mußt/willst, dann laß die US-Baitrunner sein und nimm die LC


----------



## robertb (26. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Oder versuch noch ne Big Baitrunner L oder XL zu ergattern. So manch ein Händler hat die noch auf Lager liegen. Ich hab mir vor 2 Monaten zwei BB L gekauft für 169,- € das Stück. Das mit dem Gewicht ist schon richtig, aber wie oben schon erwähnt relativ unwichtig. Meine Rute wiegt nicht mal 300 gramm und die Rolle fast 900. Das stört nur dann wenn man öfters mal auswerfen und einholen muss. Aber ist für mich ein Argument meine Wurftechnik zu verbessern und da haperts eh noch bei mir


----------



## Geraetefetischist (26. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

http://www.jh-int.de/2004/de/dept_123.html 
Hier ist sie schon mal für 170.

Meine stammt von Ebay.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Adrian* (26. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Hallo,

auf jeden fall!!! in bonn im angelladen hat mir einer eine shimano rute gezeigt ich glaub eine große version der beastmaster!
der absolute hammer!!!
er sagte zu mir hier halt die rute mal fest und dann hat er an die rutenspitze gepackt und wieder gesagt und jetzt belaste die rute!!
das war nich normal wir standen ungefähr in einem abstand von 1meter  nochwas er hockte auf dem boden und hielt die spitze und ich stand vor ihm und hatte denn ruten griff gerade zur decke gerichtet und die rute war fast bis zu meinen füßen gebogen und er sagte immer noch belaste die rute!!
sowas hatte ich noch nie gesehen man hatte auch ein total sichers gefühl in der rute!!!
der einzige haken die rute kostet 150 euro  #q die hätten sich aber gelohnt!!
also shimano meine empfehlung!!! #r


----------



## BadPoldi (27. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Hi Adrian,

na ja, wenns ne kohlefaser rute (wovon ich nun mal ausgehe) dann hält die das schon aus. fast jede kohlefaserrute.... ich denk mal du wirst ne relativ weiche rute gehabt haben, dann geht das. mit ner 3 lbs oder so geht das sicher ned oder sie ist falsch angegeben.
wichtig ist das die rute beim "schnellen" sich sehr schnell beruhigt (steht) (wichtig für wurfweiten). über ne wurfberingung läst sich auch streiten, sollte halt zur rolle passen. ich denke 7+1 oder 8+1 ist bei ner 12" schon gut angebracht. weniger heist nicht unbedingt das man weiter wirft, wobei mehr meistens ne schönere aktion ergeben...
auch die ringe, rollenhalter und qualität der verarbeitung macht ne rute aus.
es gibt viele die gute ruten bauen, shimano hat halt in der karpfenscene nicht den namen wie in den rollen z.b. (auch fox hat bis zur warrior wenig interesse an ruten gefunden)...

aber das allerwichtigste ist, das dir die rute gefällt und du vertrauen in sie hast....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Steffen23769 (27. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Oh je, der berühmte "HaltenSieMalDieRuteIchZiehDieSpitzeAufDenBodenUndSieStemmenDagegenWasDasZeugHältTest*

Diese Methode ist absoluter Schwachsinn, und sagt nix aus, wenn ich dran reißen würde, wie ein Fisch das dann im WAHREN Drill macht, würde ich dem Händler JEDE Rute aus den Fingern reißen...

Das einzige was als WIRKLICHER Test bestand hat ist ein Test am Wasser mit Rolle Schnur unsw. Leider bietet das so gut wie kein Händler...


----------



## Adrian* (27. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Ja ich sag ja nich das die rute sich im drill auch so verhält oder ob sie dann überhaupt hält....es war ne mischung aus carbon glas-kohlefaser meine ich das war ein ganz komiger Blank...war aber ne schwere spinnrute wg bis glaub ich 100 oder 150g.
is schon klar was nützt mir so en starker Blank wenn die rollen halter auseinander fallen genau so als wenn sich die schnur in die ringe schneidet is auch schon bei mir vorgekommen.
also meine erfahrung nach ist shimano schon nicht verkehrt aber das ist alles geschmackssache!!
 #r an alle!!


----------



## Geraetefetischist (27. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*



> HaltenSieMalDieRuteIchZiehDieSpitzeAufDenBodenUndS ieStemmenDagegenWasDasZeugHältTest



Jo, den lieben die Händler irgendwie   

Ausser einem glaub ich. Der Marktschreiertyp "Die kann man nicht kaputt machen!" hat auf der Ja+Hu in ner riesen Menschentraube nem Kollegen von mir auch mal eine Pilkrute in die hand gedrückt. Und dann hat der kleine untersetzte Kraftmeierkollege einmal anständig gehebelt, und vor grossem Publikum aus der 2 teiligen ne Ganzvielteilige gemacht...

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## blacky2512 (27. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Mich interessiert was macht unterschide zwischen einen gröseren Ring (damit meine ich mit gröserem radius) als mit einem kleinerem wie z.b. bei Schimano Tribal Specimen und Schimano Tribal XTR und was hält ihr von Greys X-Flite?:b


----------



## BadPoldi (27. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

hi,

@blacky da gibts mehrere theorien, erst warens mal viele ringe um die schnur schnell zu beruhigen um weiter zu werfen, dann warens wenige ringe dafür mit größerem durchmesser... 
meiner meinung nach ändert es sich ned viel, wenn es nen unterschied macht dann von der rolle die sollte nen großen spulenkopf haben und die ringe möglichst weit weg vom blank (also die distanz) das bringt mehr als große oder kleinere ringe.... (die schnur sollte nicht beim auswerfen auf den blank schlagen, das kostet enorm wurfweite...

quetscht mich durch einen ring wenn ich falsch liege.... 

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## blacky2512 (28. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

#g Gut Jungs für Rolle habe ich mich entschieden ich nehme Shimano Big Baitrunner LC nur noch für die Ruten muß ich entscheiden zwischen Shimano Tribal-Greys X-Flite oder Century NG.Ihr könnt ruhig was dazu sagen,jede hilfe und rat erfahrener Angler kommt mir zugute.Danke im vorraus.#:


----------



## BadPoldi (28. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Hi sorry,

kenn weder die shimano noch die century NG. wobei die NG schon immer gelobt wird. ich könnt dir die fbs empfehlen von century allerdings würd ich die von collins oder jemand anderen bauen lassen....

gruß

BadPoldi


----------



## Geraetefetischist (28. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Da kann ich nur zustimmen, ne Century würd ich auch spezialfertigen lassen, oder selbst hand anlegen. Die Beringung ab Werk find ich Fürchterlich.
5+1 mit 50er Startring tät ich mir im leben nicht an. Meine Ruten haben ne 8+1 Beringung mit 30er Starter, und werfen auch ziemlich weit. 

Auf www.Harrisonrods.co.uk findet sich eine Ringbestückung nach Fujis "New Guide Concept" Bei so beringten Brandungsruten war ich begeistert. Top-Aktion und Weitwurffähigkeit gepaart mit Multitauglichkeit..

Die FBS ist doch ne eher weiche Rute ebenso wie die CPT. Die NG kommt in der Mitte. Und dann gibts noch die weitwurf SP. Die fischt ein bekannter von mir. Allgemein kann man bei Centurys ruhig eine-zwei lbs Klassen höher kaufen.

Die X-Flite liegt so irgendwie in der mitte zwischen NG und SP. Die Wurf und Drilleigenschaften sind aber bei allen Beeindruckend.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Carpcatcher2001 (28. April 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Joa selbstgebaute Ruten sind eigentlich am optimalsten, weil du die genau auf deine Bedürfnisse und Wünsche anpassen kannst.


----------



## BigBaitrunner (7. Mai 2004)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Hey blacky 2512

Finde Shimano Ruten Gleich gut wie die Rollen hab nähmlich selber nur Shimano Ruten und Rollen(ausßer eine Kevin Nash). Hab mir jetzt 2 gekauft Shimano Hyperloop 3,60 
3,0 lb und eine Shimano Alivio 3,60 3,0 lb Wurfgewicht. Dazu 2 5000 Re Baitrunnder und für den Teich wo ich die Sasionkarte habe Genügt das auch . Was war dein schwärster Karpfen und wie lange fischt du schon(ich dreiviertel Jahr).

lb Big Baitrunner


----------



## peeghee (31. Juli 2012)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Hallo! Ich fische mit Shimano Ruten seit ca. Mitte der 80er jahre. Damals gab es eine ganz tolle Rutenserie: die X-Line Serie. Darunter fielen auch die z.T. 11 m Kopf(Wettkampf-)ruten. 
Ich selbst besitze aus dieser Serie noch eine X-Line XMR 450 (4,50 m) Matchrute, eine Carp-Exclusive 300 (3,00 m) Karpfenrute und eine Pike-Exclusive (3,00 m) Hechtrute. Mit diesen fische ich heute noch!!!! An diesen Stöckchen geht einfach nix kaputt und die Performance ist noch so, wie am ersten Tag. Damals waren die sauteuer (seinerzeit über 1.300,- DM), ich glaub, heute würde das der Euro-Preis sein.
Wenn hier noch irgendwer auch Besitzer einer oder mehrerer solcher Ruten ist, würde ich mich über eine PN freuen. Vielleicht hat ja auch noch jemand Unterlagen (Prospekte u.a.) über diese Rutenserie.


----------



## Piffaone (28. April 2014)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Hi Leute .

Habe eine Shimano Exclusive Pike , sie wurde in England zusammen gebaut .
Habe auch das original case für die Rute .

Und würde gerne mal wissen was man für so eine Seltene Rute, heute noch ca bekommen würde #c 

Mein Opa hat damals 1800 DM Gezahlt in denn 80ziger ||uhoh:

Villeicht gibt es ja hier jemanden der Ahnung hat ! 

Finde im Internet nichts über diese Rute .

Würde mich freunen wenn sich jemand melden würde .

Mfg


----------



## siluro 1211 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Hallo Blacky,

ich fische schon über 30 Jahre überwiegend Shimano Tackle. Nicht nur die Rollen sind top#6.

Früher fischte ich unter anderem auch die Diaflash Serie auf Karpfen. Sehr gute Ruten!!

Auch auf Waller fische ich einige Shimano Ruten!

Im Moment fische ich u.a.die Tribal Serie auf Karpfen. Kenne keine Ruten in dem Preissegment die da im Moment ran kommen. 

Mit Shimano kanst du normal nix falsch machen.

Gruß Mike


----------



## Professor Tinca (29. April 2014)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*



siluro 1211 schrieb:


> Hallo Blacky,
> 
> ich fische schon über 30 Jahre überwiegend Shimano Tackle. Nicht nur die Rollen sind top#6.




Vmtl. hat sich Blacky in den letzten 10 Jahren schon Ruten besorgt......|kopfkrat:m

Shimano ist nicht schlecht aber immer teurer als vergleichbares Material bei der Konkurrenz!


----------



## fischfaenger61 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Shimano Ruten genau so gut wie Shimano Rollen???*

Ich fische schon ein paar Jahre die 3,0 lbs Hyperloop mit den Big Baitrunner LC und bin total zufrieden. Das große Plus der LC ist die große Einholgeschwindigkeit, was gerade auf Distanz Klasse ist, aber auch wenn man schnell mit den Boot über den Fisch sein muß, weil der See stark verkrautet ist, oder Du über scharfe Kanten hinwegfischst. Sicher gibt es besseres Material, aber alles hat seinen Preis und leider kümmern sich die Leute zu sehr ums Aussehen ihres Zeugs als in wichtigere Sachen zu investieren (ordentiche Köder)
 Eine schicke Rute bringt ja schließlich nicht mehr Fisch.


----------



## pike-81 (29. April 2014)

Moinsen!
Persönlich halte ich es fast immer so:
Shimano Rolle
Sportex Rute
Ab einer gewissen Preisklasse, macht man da auf jeden Fall nichts falsch. 
Aktuell habe ich aber ein Problem. 
Ich brauche Ersatzteile für eine Shimano BC (Curado 301E), die man auch noch aktuell über Händler beziehen kann. 
Teile sind nicht lieferbar, weil es ein Auslaufmodell ist. 
Jetzt läuft gerade eine Anfrage beim Servicecenter in Holland. 
Allein die Info, daß Shimanoservice DE die Teile nicht hat, hat mich Wochen gekostet. 
Finde ich schon traurig, das Teil kostet über 250&euro; und ist noch im Handel. 
Wenn das in die Hose geht, werde ich mich zukünftig mal bei Daiwa oder Abu umsehen, obwohl mich Shimano sonst überzeugt hat. 
Fische aktuell:
Calcutta 201B
Curado 301E
Stella 3000FE
Petri


----------

